# nos belles gaffes



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Un fil pour exposer à tout le monde la grande qualité de gaffeur dont nous sommes capables. Bien sur ces gaffes doivent être vrai.


une "mienne":

J'avais la charge d'une équipe commerciale de 20 personnes et nous étions (comme beaucoup) sous stress permanent.

Le vendredi, nous pêtions régulièrement les plombs en faisant des conneries de potaches. L'équipe d'assistance à la vente avait un petit radio cassette autorisée depuis le mondial 98. (important)

Bref, un vendredi après midi je décide de lancer les hostilités. J'avais emmené une cassette offerte par un ennemi (au moins!) qui reproduisait les bruit d'animaux sauvage autour d'une mare le soir. imaginez les groumf, les rugissements du lion, les hyènes et tout ça, tout ça...
Je glisse la cassette dans l'appareil, tourne le bouton à fond et appuie sur play....

VACARME ASSOURDISSANT, éclat de rire: c'est partie ...:rose::love: (1° gaffe) je vois le DG se pointer, éteindre le truc et rentrer dans son bureau en claquant la porte:rose::rose:, sa secrétaire sortir hilare de son bureau vient m'expliquer qu'il était en conf call avec ses collégues européens:rose::rose:...


Bon, chez nous, ça se calme mais si peu... une assistante rentre dans mon bureau, prend une boite dans laquelle il y avait des trombones et balance le tout. Partout, il y avait des trombones partout...

Je décide de lui faire un mail bidon en modifiant mon adresse mail visible et en la remplaçant par celle de la DRH qu'ils avaient pris l'habitude de surnommer LA... . Bref, on se marre et basta, tout le monde part en WE...
2° gaffe
Le lundi, j'arrive au bureau et prépare mon weekly pour notre réunion STAFF. Truc chiant, consolider les rapports, chiifres de vente, marge... Et j'envoie mon mail à tous les destinataires: DG, Dr financier, qualité, Mkg, juridique...

En retour, un mail du DG: Olivier, t'as pèté un cable? Tu veux nous la mettre en colère des le lundi matin?:rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose: (j'avais oublié de remodifier l'adresse visible.)

Boudiou, je fonce dans le bureau de la DRH, je me jetes à genou devant son bureau et lui explique, me confond en excuses...:rose::rose::rose::rose: et elle éclate de rire.

Cet épisode m'a poursuivi pendant plus d'un an. A chaque réunion staff, j'y avais droit:love:

Epilogue: c'était dans un grand groupe et notre division était en vente, c'était très chaud avec l'ensemble du personnel et nous avions décidé de lacher du mou partout où on pouvait pour que la tension baisse. On a réussi à recaser 248 personnes pour 250. Je sais c'est pas drôle, mais c'est juste pour expliquer le contexte.


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2006)

moi, les seules gaffes que je fais, ce sont des :

-bonjour, comment va?
-bien..
-et ton pere...?
-mort...
- heu , salut....:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi, les seules gaffes que je fais, ce sont des :
> 
> -bonjour, comment va?
> -bien..
> ...



Pas mal.

Petite précision à mon histoire, je suis resté au minimum en relation avec tous les gens que j'ai cité (et la plupart des autres aussi), voire quelques uns sont devenus des amis (dont la jeune femme aux trombones).


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

..ça fait froid dans le dos  

ben moi une dans la catégorie goujat à mort ....

un jour, avec ma femme, on rencontre une connaissance ...moi à l'ouest, je n'arrivais plus à me remémorer les détails de la vie de cette personne..;donc pour pas faire genre le mec qui n'en a rien à foutre et qui se souvient, constatant une rondeur prononcée de son ventre, je lui lance avec un air complice et très intéressé.....

"alors, ce beau bébé, c'est pour bientôt ! Tu dois avoir hâte ?   "

...et au silence qui s'est abattu, j'ai compris dans la demi seconde....

j'ai alors frappé ma poitrine, à l'emplacemeent de l'écusson de l'USS Enterprise et j'ai crié ..
"DÉMATÉRIALISATION"..... 
mais j'ai pas disparu...

La femme en question était simplement un peu forte et question bébé il n'y avait aucune chance vu qu'elle avait subi une abblation de l'utérus suite à sa première grossesse qui a été une cata ..le gosse aussi...

:rose: :rateau: 

de celle là j'en suis pas fier !!!


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2006)

La première fois que j'ai rencontré Amok, je lui ai dit : Bonjour mademoiselle.


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2006)

oui, ça, je suis fort aussi....:


-pinaise, comment va, depuis le temps...?
-ça roule....
-tu as une mine superbe...en plus tu as maigri, non...?
-oui, j'ai un cancer....
-houps, salut...


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2006)

Un jour, j'ai demandé à Mackie si ce n'était pas trop dur d'être admin...


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Mars 2006)

Il y a un mois environ ... 
Cours de Chimie ... je leur donne comme consigne de manipuler debout pour leur sécurité. 
Un binôme de filles leve le doigt pour une question .... je viens vers elles et je dis : 
"Bon alors pour commencer tu n'écoutes pas les consignes !!!! J'AI DIT DE MANIPULER DEBOUT". Et tout ça en m'énervant un peu histoire de marquer les esprits. 
La voisine de l'élève après qui je m'énervais me sort : 
"Mais .... Monsieur .... Elle est debout !!!!"

Je me suis senti super con sur cette action :rateau:


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un jour, j'ai demandé à Mackie si ce n'était pas trop dur d'être admin...



ça c'est pas une gaffe ...c'est cruel tout court


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

je suis rassuré de voir que je ne suis pas seul.

J'aurai aussi pu appeller ce tradada: vos grands moment de solitudes. Mais ça aurait prêté à confusion.:love:


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2006)

Lors d'une conversation animée, avec DocEvil : Et sinon, ta femme, ça va ?


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Lors d'une conversation animée, avec DocEvil : Et sinon, ta femme, ça va ?



....une question me brûûûle la vulve ? 

...là c'est plus accidentel ...c'est un art


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2006)

Avec Sonnyboy, à la Fête de l'Huma : t'as renouvelé ton abonnement au Figaro cette année ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Lors d'une conversation animée, avec DocEvil : Et sinon, ta femme, ça va ?


Demande à sa mère, après tout c'est quand même toi qui couche avec.


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2006)

Lors d'une Assemblée Extraordinairement Sexuelle, avec jpmiss : qu'est-ce qu'ils se la pètent les mecs qui voyagent tout le temps. Et plus particulièrement ceux qui roule en new beetle jaune cocu, je trouve...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Demande à sa mère, après tout c'est quand même toi qui couche avec.




ça , c'est un belle gaffe, sa femme savait pas


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2006)

A Roberto Vendez, au cours d'une garden-party sauvage : tu connais Franck Margerin ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Un samedi matin, 8 heures du mat, on sonne à l'interphone ... moi pas réveillée croyant que c'est une livraison d'un colis (attendu) ...j'arrive à tâtons jusqu'à l'interphone, je réponds de ma voix endormie, les yeux encore mi-clos :

 - oui ...? 
 - Mademoiselle ***** ******** ?
- oui c'est moi
- Monsieur Untel huissier de justice, ouvrez-moi la porte.
- moi  mais j'peux pas ch'uis toute nue (véridique mais c'est sorti tout seul :rose: )

Une fois arrivé à ma porte il n'a pas osé me regarder o j'avais eu le temps d'enfiler un jean et un t-shit au passage quand même hein :hein: )
Quand j'ai dû aller le revoir dans son bureau ...me sentais un peu ... :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Un samedi matin, 8 heures du mat, on sonne à l'interphone ... moi pas réveillée croyant que c'est une livraison d'un colis (attendu) ...j'arrive à tâtons jusqu'à l'interphone, je réponds de ma voix endormie, les yeux encore mi-clos :
> 
> - oui ...?
> - Mademoiselle ***** ******** ?
> ...




..habillée   
..t'as payé tes dettes au moins :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..habillée
> ..t'as payé tes dettes au moins :hein:


 Surtout conne oui mais bon j'ai l'habitude ! 

Payer ? ben pas eu le choix là


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Surtout conne oui mais bon j'ai l'habitude !
> 
> Payer ? ben pas eu le choix là


..fallait pas parler avant d'ouvrir la porte ...là tu aurais eu le choix... :love:


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2006)

Avec thebiglebowsky, lors d'une conférence intitulée "les nouveaux patrons dynamiques ou le capitalisme social au service de l'europe de demain" : y a que des gens bien ici. Au moins, on ne risque pas de tomber sur des vieux drogués nostalgiques de Woodstock.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..fallait pas parler avant d'ouvrir la porte ...là tu aurais eu le choix... :love:


 :mouais: non même pô et puis le règlement en nature c'est pas mon truc ! 

Sinon je vais m'arrêter là pour mes gaffes, ilfaut que je pense à mon image moi ! :hein::rateau:


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: non même pô et puis le règlement en nature c'est pas mon truc !
> 
> Sinon je vais m'arrêter là pour mes gaffes, ilfaut que je pense à mon image moi ! :hein::rateau:



...tant que tu gardes le cafsque !!!!   :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mars 2006)

Récemment dans un bistrot, retrouvailles avec une vieille copine de collège.
Eclats de rire en se rappelant les trucs oubliés, les profs, les autres élèves, etc...
Et vas-y que ça se tape sur le ventre, que ça trinque bruyamment...`
-"Et machin?"
- Il est à Paris maintenant
- Et l'autre avec les boutons, là!?
- Qui?
- Mais tu sais bieeeeeen, celle qui parlait jamais à personne, là, on lui tirait tout le temps les cheveux, la conne, là!
- Michelle?
- Ouaaaaais, c'est ça! arf arf!!

...
-Elle est morte, elle s'est pendue.

:mouais:


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> - Mais tu sais bieeeeeen, celle qui parlait jamais à personne, là, on lui tirait tout le temps les cheveux, la conne, là!




S'il faut, c'est pour ça qu'elle s'est pendue...


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> S'il faut, c'est pour ça qu'elle s'est pendue...



 wé ****** Bobby tu crains !!!!


----------



## Galatée (15 Mars 2006)

C'était il y a quelques années, je vois une copine qui s'était réorientée au deuxième semestre comme moi, et on devait donc passer les rattrapages du premier semestre ensemble :

Moi : salut, ça va ?
Elle : ouais, ouais.
Moi : t'as commencé à réviser les rattrapages ?
Elle : non, mais je crois que je vais pas y aller.
Moi, bien insistante : ah bon, mais pourquoi, t'as eu des super notes au second semestre, ça serait con de pas avoir ton année etc. etc.
Elle : oui, mais en fait ma mère s'est suicidée il y a une semaine, alors je crois que je vais pas venir.

Je me suis trop trop sentie mal d'avoir insisté comme une conne. :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> S'il faut, c'est pour ça qu'elle s'est pendue...


Disons qu'on a rien fait pour l'aider, mais je ne me considère pas comme responsable.
J'ai aussi eu mes brimades et périodes noires, et je suis toujours là... Je pense que pour elle il y a du y avoir autre chose.



			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> wé ****** Bobby tu crains !!!!



Me dis pas que tu t'en rends juste compte?!


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> on devait donc passer les rattrapages du premier semestre ensemble



S'il faut, c'est pour ça que sa mère s'est...etc...etc


----------



## Imaginus (15 Mars 2006)

Jour de pluie derriere le volant,embouteillage ,deja 18H,mauvaise humeur,clients qui font chier... Bref.


Quand une "spice di counasse"me grille la priorité et pile devant moi. 
Je pete un cable et j'attrape la fourchette de la salade composée de Mc Do que j'ai bouffé sur le pouce à Midi. Telle une furie je sors de ma caisse en brandissant la fourchette comme un aliéné... Elle demarre en trombe facon Starsky et Hutch et manque d'ecrasé un passant de justesse qui me traite de dingue...

Je gueule un "QUOI ******* ?" en brandissant ma fourchette... Le vieux prend la poudre d'escampette et se ramasse cinq metres plus loin... 



Ah le stress c'est terrible...


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Me dis pas que tu t'en rends juste compte?!



..oui mais bon là ça fait déjà au moins deux victimes sûres ....:afraid:


----------



## Imaginus (15 Mars 2006)

Ah oui celle la j'ai bien rigoler.

Casque Seinnheiser vissé sur la tete (protection) ,cousin cretin de 33 piges qui soutient que son install de jacky delivre 1000watts RMS. 

Epreuve de force, pedale de disto à fond , Ibanez RGT micro en position manche, Stack Marshall 4 X 12" X2 et JCM 2000 sur canal Lead (solo),300 Watts RMS a fond dans la tronche. Comme dans le clip Black or White de Michael Jackson avec la tete du cousin à 30 Cm du Stack . 


Mon jeans a flotté sous la pression accoustique...


----------



## madlen (15 Mars 2006)

C'était en été, j'étais avec un ami dans la rue et tout à coup on croise une fille qui était dans notre classe quant on était petit, rien à dire elle avait vraiment pris du cul...

Quelque heure plus tard, sur une terasse après quelque verre de rosé, je dis à mon pote "Purée XXXX, elle à choper un de ses cul de grand-mère!" 

Direct après j'enends:

"MERCI"

Et oui elle était juste derière nous...:rateau: :rose: 

La plus grosse honte de ma vie, depuis je dis plus de mal sur les gens!


----------



## joubichou (15 Mars 2006)

Chantier d'élagage  chez des clients de la haute bourgeoisie,gros gros stress,arbre mort à démonter au dessus d'une verrière en verre,enfin bon la totale.Fin d'après midi,tout s'est bien passé,phase de décompression,début du lacher de pets façon la soupe aux choux,mon pote Lolo écroulé de rire à se rouler par terre,je redouble ,nouvelle salve,là le Lolo pleure de rire,puis amusé par la tournure j'en balance un dernier façon Carmet,là le Lolo me dit de me retourner en pleurant de rire ,OH P*tain mes deux clients etaient juste derrière moi pendant toute la scène .:rose: :rose: :rose: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Chantier d'élagage  chez des clients de la haute bourgeoisie,gros gros stress,arbre mort à démonter au dessus d'une verrière en verre,enfin bon la totale.Fin d'après midi,tout s'est bien passé,phase de décompression,début du lacher de pets façon la soupe aux choux,mon pote Lolo écroulé de rire à se rouler par terre,je redouble ,nouvelle salve,là le Lolo pleure de rire,puis amusé par la tournure j'en balance un dernier façon Carmet,là le Lolo me dit de me retourner en pleurant de rire ,OH P*tain mes deux clients etaient juste derrière moi pendant toute la scène .:rose: :rose: :rose: :mouais: :mouais:



Dans les villes de grande sollitudeeeeuuuu. :love:

Vous voyez que la gaffe est parmi nous (j'ai pas dit Lagaffe et je ne vise personne en particulier)


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2006)

Un jour, avec Patochman, lors d'une chasse à la châtaigne sauvage, dans ses montagnes : et sinon, t'aimerais pas habiter en France ?


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Mars 2006)

Soirée entre amis, à table, on cause de l'armée ... et je sors : 


> Ceux qui aiment marcher en rangs sur une musique : ce ne peut être que par erreur qu'ils ont reçu un cerveau, une moelle épinière leur suffirait amplement.*


Le nouveau copain d'une amie était .... dans la marine   


_*Albert Einstein, Comment je vois le Monde.​_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Soirée entre amis, à table, on cause de l'armée ... et je sors :
> 
> Le nouveau copain d'une amie était .... dans la marine
> 
> ...




 Et depuis, tu manges de la soupe et de la purée:love: coup de boule:love:


----------



## chick (15 Mars 2006)

Youhooou un topic pour moi!

Mail d'une grosse cliente super pincée que j'aime bien bousculer de temps en temps avec des familiarités débiles. Ça entretient la connivence, bref.
Me rends compte que sa signature de mail a changé : a p'us l'même nom de famille!

Cherche dans ma mémoire de piaf, puis me rappelle qu'à plusieurs reprises dans les conversation, elle adorait glisser : "mon ami par-ci, l'homme avec qui je suis par-là". 

Les deux pieds dans le plat , en PS de ma réponse :
"Félicitations au fait!!!!"

Et elle : 

"Divorcer, ça vous ferait ouvrir le champ', à vous?"

tsouiiiiin, tsouiiin... tssssssouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin......


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Et depuis, tu manges de la soupe et de la purée:love: coup de boule:love:



Même pas, il a quitté l'armée, j'ai été témoin de leur mariage


----------



## Lila (15 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Même pas, il a quitté l'armée, j'ai été témoin de leur mariage



...et le miracle a été reconnu par Rome ?


----------



## Lio70 (15 Mars 2006)

J'étais adolescent et mon père m'annonce qu'une parente éloignée (du genre: on la voit 1x au nouvel an) a un cancer et qu'elle est condamnée. Elle l'ignore. On décide de lui rendre visite à l'hopital, avec une plante et des pralines.

J'entre le premier dans sa chambre et elle sourit en disant "Ah, qui voilà!". Je veux répondre "On est venu te dire bonjour!" mais connaissant son sort, je me goure et rattrape de justesse ma phrase (heureusement): "On est venu te dire aurev... bonjour!".

:rose:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Mars 2006)

Ce midi au restau, la serveuse nous apporte les plat et je lui dis : "merci monsieur" :rose: 

Une copine d'enfance qui habitait le même immeuble que moi m'invite pour l'apéro et me dit je vais te présenter Alain. J'arrive et lui dis "bonjour Gérard" .... le prénom de son ancien mec :rose: ... 

Pas rancunier le père Alain, il me donne un CV taper, je lui rends deux jours après, il est content... mais il me dit, mon nom de famille n'est pas ALEXANDRE mais ANTOINE :rose: :rose:  ..... il ne m'a plus donné de documents à taper  

Et la meilleure qui, heureusement c'est terminée sans bavure. Je demeurais à la Réunion ; je vais pour la première fois chez le dentiste à St Denis, je cherche l'adresse, un pavillon, je rentre, ouvre la porte, m'installe dans le canapé, je bouquine les revues sur la table, je patiente.... et me dis que ce n'est pas très raisonnable de laisser le téléphone sur la table  basse... les clients pourraient s'en servir ....   bref, j'attends toujours... jusqu'au moment ou prise d'un vieux doute... :mouais:   ... je regarde la pièce d'à côté qui était une cuisine.... je suis ressortie sur la pointe des pieds... et me suis rendue compte une fois dans la rue que je m'étais trompée de pavillon !!!!! J'imagine si les propriétaires étaient arrivés.. ou descendus de l'étage......   ... enfin je n'ose pas imaginer......


----------



## jugnin (15 Mars 2006)

Dans la même veine, l'ami Ben qui viens nous rendre visite l'an dernier. Il frappe et entre dans la foulée, lançant un plus qu'amical _"Salut les P**és !"_ (ou "e****és", j'sais plus).

Il se retrouve face à un couple de personnes âgées, pour le moins interloqués. Comprenant qu'il est dans l'immeuble d'à côté, il file sans demander son reste (peut être un p'tit "Oups, désolé"). Il a peiné à arriver chez nous, tellement le rire lui serrait le ventre.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Je viens d'en faire une :rateau:

On était dans la voiture avec ma fille aînée, on se retrouve sur un axe "principal" de notre petite agglomération pas mal de circulation, la nuit est tombée.

En face je vois une voiture qui n'arrête pas de faire des appels de phares et des écarts vers le milieu de la voie puis se rabat et recommence et toujours appels de phare.
Je me dis : encore un co****d d'amateur de tunning avec son néon bleu qui essaie de doubler comme un porc 

 Donc j'lui rends ses appels de phares insistants de façon insistée au gars, non mais pour qui il se prend lui ? 

Et au moment où la voiture se rapproche dépasse enfin celle qu'elle avait devant ...

1 je me rends compte qu'il s'agit d'une nana au volant, avec un blouson pas super féminin
2 qu'elle est accompagnée de 3 mecs avec les mêmes blousons
3 ...et ... :affraid: qu'il y à un girophare au dessus de la voiture


:rateau: :hein: :rose:



 
bon ils n'ont rien dit, j'ai essayé de me cacher mais ils auraient peut-être trouvé suspects une voiture sans conducteur ... et puis ils étaient occupés je crois ...


----------



## Melounette (16 Mars 2006)

Mouarf excellent. 
Alors 2 belles gaffes que j'ai choisi parmi mes meilleures.
J'arrive au boulot, je vois un type penché à faire je sais pas quoi, je reconnais la paire de fesses d'un pote et lui touche les fesses, normal:
Moi : "mmmmh, t'as toujours un aussi joli cul"
Lui, se relève, stupéfaction, la tête ne correspond pas du tout à celui que je m'attendais, ça n'est pas mon pote : "Ah vous devez vous tromper, bonjour, vous devez être la nouvelle, je suis votre directeur technique":mouais: 
Moi "Et merrrdeuh.....":rose: 

Je débarque sur un forum, rituels habituels : présentation, bla bla bla, et donc photo dans "auto-portrait". Je me dis, wouaaah, je vais faire un truc bien con, j'ai mon tee-shirt "Madame connasse", je vais le prendre en photo, uhuhuhuh, j'en rigole d'avance.Avec son motif, comment je vais bien les calmer.  Donc hop hop, je le fais, tout se passe bien, je poste tadaaaa. Mais seulement, j'avais oublié que c'était la journée free-nibs ce jour là, et qu'il faisait un peu frisquet chez moi. Du coup les gens n'ont absolument pas remarqué le super dessin, mais ça a bien bavé sur mes tétons en effervescence. Bonjour la réputation d'entrée.:rose:


----------



## Lila (16 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf excellent.
> Alors 2 belles gaffes que j'ai choisi parmi mes meilleures.
> J'arrive au boulot, je vois un type penché à faire je sais pas quoi, je reconnais la paire de fesses d'un pote et lui touche les fesses, normal:
> Moi : "mmmmh, t'as toujours un aussi joli cul"
> ...




..si tu en as d'autres comme ça ...n'hésites pas surtout:love: 
 
SM faut que tu viendres voir ça


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour la réputation d'entrée.:rose:



Oui n'hésites surtout pas ... ça me décomplexe moi j'me sens moins seule !


----------



## Fondug (16 Mars 2006)

Y'a pas si longtemps, un client débarque à 8h30 pour une réunion projet chaipakoi, le mec, mal réveillé, pénible, bougon, qui se plaint de tout, que personne ne bosse et moi chui tout seul au bureau alors je lui propose un café. Il continue de se plaindre au sujet de la réunion qui n'a pas commencé, qu'on est tous des mauvais dans ma boite, bref, il me soule. Et là, le labsus :

"Votre café, con ou lourd ?" que je lui demande...


----------



## Melounette (16 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ça me décomplexe moi j'me sens moins seule !


Ah...t'as déjà posté une photo free-nib's ? Où çaaaaaaaa ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah...t'as déjà posté une photo free-nib's ? Où çaaaaaaaa ?


  Naaaaan et surtout pas ici :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Naaaaan et *surtout pas* ici :affraid:


Décodage : oui, mais par MP.


----------



## Lila (16 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Naaaaan et surtout pas ici :affraid:



..  non tu as fait pire


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Naaaaan et surtout pas ici :affraid:



là, maintenant, pour toutes les 2: les photos sont où? :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Mars 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas si longtemps, un client débarque à 8h30 pour une réunion projet chaipakoi, le mec, mal réveillé, pénible, bougon, qui se plaint de tout, que personne ne bosse et moi chui tout seul au bureau alors je lui propose un café. Il continue de se plaindre au sujet de la réunion qui n'a pas commencé, qu'on est tous des mauvais dans ma boite, bref, il me soule. Et là, le labsus :
> 
> "Votre café, con ou lourd ?" que je lui demande...



ça me rappelle une soirée ou nous étions dans un bar tout les deux, avec quelques amis, et nous nous jetions des glaçons... quand une jeune fille excédée par notre humour de comique troupier nous gueule qu'elle en a marre de "se prendre des glaçons dans la gueule", et tu lui a répondu que c'était toujours mieux que de se prendre des....

nous avions bien ri... elle et toi un peu moins sije me souviens bien...


----------



## Melounette (16 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..  non tu as fait pire


Krrr krrr krrr. Excellent ! Lorna tu me plais.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Décodage : oui, mais par MP.


  naaaan même pas, et surtout pas à toi t'es aps fou nan  !



			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..  non tu as fait pire


:affraid: Hey mais faut pas me faire des frayeurs comme ça dis-donc, j'ai eu vachement peur moi, me suis dit ... ai-je oublié une photo postée sur le coup de ma spontaneïté un peu trop enthousiaste sur les bords ???

piouuuf ...:hein:

:mouais: ... c'est petit quand même ce que tu viens de faire là, j'm'en souviendrai ! 



			
				Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Krrr krrr krrr. Excellent ! Lorna tu me plais.


:rose:

bon les gars remballez tout c'est moi qui ai gagné !


----------



## Fondug (16 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle une soirée ou nous étions dans un bar tout les deux, avec quelques amis, et nous nous jetions des glaçons... quand une jeune fille excédée par notre humour de comique troupier nous gueule qu'elle en a marre de "se prendre des glaçons dans la gueule", et tu lui a répondu que c'était toujours mieux que de se prendre des....
> 
> nous avions bien ri... elle et toi un peu moins sije me souviens bien...


 
Arf, c'est pas l'fameux soir où, en évitant un troupeau de glaçons lancé par un certain daniel, j'ai mis un énorme coup de boule au comptoir et ai fini à Lapeyronie avec quelques point à l'arcade ??? En même temps, j'en ai (on en a) tellement fait de conneries dans c'bar...

Le pire, c'était quand même les fusées qu'on tirait de chez toi, dans le lotissement en bas. Ca faisait Fffsssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii BAAAAM ! Pi on entendait au loin "aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !!!"

Bref, des ptits cons quoi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> reconnais la paire de fesses d'un pote et lui touche les fesses, normal:



Si tu le dis


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> naaaan même pas, et surtout pas à toi t'es aps fou nan  !



ET moi et moi   :love: 
Un donné pour un rendu


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Mars 2006)

A l'instant, un client au tel, pas content le client, vraiment pas... bon en même temps c'est un gros boulet qui ne comprend vraiment rien à rien... bref, 2ém appel, moi "ne quittez pas, j'ai un second appel..." je fais la manip. prévu (R+2) tout en disant à voix haute : "mais quel trou du Q celui là !"... puis... "Allo ?" ... et là mon client qui me dit dans l'oreille droite ... "heu... c'est toujours Mr X là"...   bon apparemment, j'ai pas réussi à lui faire croire que je m'adressais au 2ém appelant en parlant d'orifice anal... il m'a raccroché au pif... mais quel trou du Q ...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> A l'instant, un client au tel, pas content le client, vraiment pas... bon en même temps c'est un gros boulet qui ne comprend vraiment rien à rien... bref, 2ém appel, moi "ne quittez pas, j'ai un second appel..." je fais la manip. prévu (R+2) tout en disant à voix haute : "mais quel trou du Q celui là !"... puis... "Allo ?" ... et là mon client qui me dit dans l'oreille droite ... "heu... c'est toujours Mr X là"...   bon apparemment, j'ai pas réussi à lui faire croire que je m'adressais au 2ém appelant en parlant d'orifice anal... il m'a raccroché au pif... mais quel trou du Q ...  :rateau:



Je m'incline, celle là est très belle.

Je n'ose t'en souhaiter d'autres.


----------



## Patamach (17 Mars 2006)

Je viens de raccrocher avec mon boss qui rigole pas trop à la base, surtout les vendredi soir.
J'ai voulu lui dire "Ciao" puis rapidement je me suis dit non c'est trop familier utilisons plutot "Salut" pour faire cool quand même
Bref j'ai tout mélangé et ca a fini par donner "Salop" 
'tain je suis trop naze ...
Je ne viens plus jamais dans cette boite ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

Celle-ci elle n'est pas de moi, mais vécue et  trop tordante :

un bureau, avec une vieille secrétaire un peu timide, un commercial pas très loin ;

le téléphone sonne : M. X voudrait parler au commercial, celui-ci fait des grands signes négatifs comme quoi il ne veut pas le prendre,  la pauvre secrétaire déjà paniquée, bafouille et finit par dire au client :

"il me dit de vous dire qu'il n'est pas là"  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Mars 2006)

Un jour, j'ai montré à ma filled e 3 ans à uti
lis
er
0
0
0
u0
n clavier...


----------

